

We'll Be Back Soon - saddino
https://developer.apple.com/membercenter/

======
niggler
It gets better:

<http://devimages.apple.com/>

    
    
        File not found."

------
MaxGabriel
WWDC? Edit: not wwdc, false alarm.

~~~
jamesaguilar
URL says maintenance, although I'm kinda surprised that a company on Apple's
scale can't manage rolling restarts to present a zero-planned-downtime face to
users/devs.

~~~
vinothgopi
What's the fun in a rolling restart. It's probably Apple strategy to bring
down the site and get some speculations up every time this happens.

~~~
jamesaguilar
You may have a point. It's not how I would do things but maybe that's why I'm
not the boss.

------
eshizhan
have come back!

